# trip to cheaha state park



## nrh0011 (May 23, 2016)

Here's a few shots I took at Cheaha state park that I wanted to share. Hope y'all like them! It's beautiful up there!


----------



## nrh0011 (May 23, 2016)

sunset pic, my settings weren't right for the lighting as I am still new to all of this. The colors were still awesome, and I'm blessed to be able to see it!


----------



## wvdawg (May 23, 2016)

Looks like a beautiful place and you captured it well!
Thanks for taking us along thru your lens.


----------



## nrh0011 (May 23, 2016)

Thanks wvdawg!


----------



## natureman (May 24, 2016)

Nice set of photos.


----------



## nrh0011 (May 24, 2016)

Thanks natureman!


----------



## DSGB (May 25, 2016)

Great shots! Have an uncle that used to live just outside the National Forest near Chulafinnee.


----------



## nrh0011 (May 25, 2016)

Thanks DSGB, it's an awesome area!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 8, 2016)

Nicely done!


----------



## nrh0011 (Jun 14, 2016)

thank you rip18 !


----------



## wildlands (Jun 14, 2016)

Those bring back some memories. Grew up not far from there in Jacksonville spent lots of time up there over the years, absolutely beautiful place, Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jun 15, 2016)

You bet, I couldn't agree more. thank you wildlands!


----------



## oppthepop (Jun 15, 2016)

One of my favorite places! Actually filmed a pilot show there for "America's Best State Parks" - needless to say we never got it off the ground, but what a beautiful place. Awesome in the winter as well.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jun 16, 2016)

I agree oppthepop, no matter what time of year I'm there it's always a treat.


----------



## pdsniper (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow that's a beautiful place


----------



## nrh0011 (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes sir it is!


----------

